# abandoned factory near BOAK in walsall april 11



## abandoned-angel (May 21, 2011)

hi everyone

oh what an eventfull day i had when i decided to go and have a look a BOAK in walsall as ive heard its a great place but quite difficult to get into but i thought hey il give it a go . All was well till i had an upclose hello with a large dog that patrolling the courtyard so i made quite a quick exit up a gate. 
So where to next i thought and fortunatly next door was an abandoned factory which might have been part of BOAK but i dont know , i got in and managed to take a few pictures before disturbing some what i think were illegal carwash workers sleeping on matteresses , so i turned round and flew down the metal fire exit.

i didnt realise how eventfull urban exploration would be :laugh:


----------



## themousepolice (May 21, 2011)

*great*

hey lady, glad you checked it out. knew it was local to you thus the tip off. big dogs and immigrant workers, all you needed was a spray paint gang and you would had a 'yahztee'

great stuff. this should encourage some other members to step forth into the vast unexplored regions of wallsall


----------



## abandoned-angel (May 22, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> hey lady, glad you checked it out. knew it was local to you thus the tip off. big dogs and immigrant workers, all you needed was a spray paint gang and you would had a 'yahztee'
> 
> great stuff. this should encourage some other members to step forth into the vast unexplored regions of wallsall



thanks mouse , it was fun in a scary sort of way


----------

